# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Νεο κλουβι για το κοκατιλακι μου?

## Silvia1990

Σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω το κλουβι του Τακη μου με ενα καλυτερο.
Αυτο που εχω τωρα ειναι πολυ μικρο.
Θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται καποια που εχετε στο μυαλο σας. Επισης απο τι υλικο πρεπει να ειναι για να μην σκουριασει κλπ.

Περιμενω τις προτασεις σας!!

----------


## blackmailer

πάνω που έμαθε λίγο και ηρέμησε θα τον αναστατώσεις πάλι βρε Αργυρώ; άστο λίγο καιρό και το ξανασυζητάμε θα έλεγα εγώ...

----------


## Silvia1990

> πάνω που έμαθε λίγο και ηρέμησε θα τον αναστατώσεις πάλι βρε Αργυρώ; άστο λίγο καιρό και το ξανασυζητάμε θα έλεγα εγώ...


Απλα με ανυσηχει οτι η αριστερη μερια δειχνει να εχουν αλλαξει χρωμα τα καγκελα σαν σκουρια.

----------


## blackmailer

αμα είναι έτσι τότε αλλάζει το πράμα...οι κάτοχοι κόκατιλ θα σε ενημερώσουν για διαστάσεις. να κοιτάξεις πάντως να έχει σχάρα στον πάτο το κλουβί...αρκετά βασικό νομίζω!

----------


## Silvia1990

> αμα είναι έτσι τότε αλλάζει το πράμα...οι κάτοχοι κόκατιλ θα σε ενημερώσουν για διαστάσεις. να κοιτάξεις πάντως να έχει σχάρα στον πάτο το κλουβί...αρκετά βασικό νομίζω!



Το θεμα ειναι πως θα τον βγαλω απο αυτο το κλουβι και ποτε θα ερθει το αλλο. Εκεινος δειχνει οκ προς το παρον. Παιζει αλλα η περιοχη ειναι κοντα στην ποτιστρα του και αυτος σκαρφαλωνει στα καγκελα οπως καθε κοκατιλ.

----------


## blackmailer

όταν με το καλό βρεις το νέο κλουβί θα βάλεις νερό, φαγητό στο νέο κλουβί, θα βάλεις και καμιά λιχουδιά όπως κεχρί στο νέο κλουβί να του τραβήξεις την προσοχή και θα πλησιάσεις τα δύο κλουβιά ώστε οι πόρτες τους να εφάπτονται. έπειτα θα ανοίξεις και τις 2 πόρτες και θα περιμένεις χωρίς να τον πιέσεις να πάει μόνος του στο καινούριο...

----------


## Silvia1990

> όταν με το καλό βρεις το νέο κλουβί θα βάλεις νερό, φαγητό στο νέο κλουβί, θα βάλεις και καμιά λιχουδιά όπως κεχρί στο νέο κλουβί να του τραβήξεις την προσοχή και θα πλησιάσεις τα δύο κλουβιά ώστε οι πόρτες τους να εφάπτονται. έπειτα θα ανοίξεις και τις 2 πόρτες και θα περιμένεις χωρίς να τον πιέσεις να πάει μόνος του στο καινούριο...


Καταλαβα! Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οπως πριν οπως και η διαθεση του. Τρωει πινει νερο παιζει. Εχουμε ενα θεμα με την πτεροροια αλλα ο γιατρος μου ειπε να συνεχισω βιταμινες οσο βλεπω να ριχνει φτερα.

----------


## WhiteFace

Λοιπον Συλβια οπως σου εχω πει και σε προσωπικο μηνυμα , το κλουβι παιζει ισως τον πιο βασικο ρολο για μενα ,ετσι ωστε η διαβιωση και η συμβιωση του πτηνου με εσενα να ειναι καλη.Οι ελαχιστες διαστασεις οπως γραφουνε τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ ειναι 60χ60χ60 και το διακενο εως 1,7 εκ. Πιστευω πως υπαρχει αρκετα μεγαλη ποικιλια σε κλουβια και σε προσιτες τιμες αν θελεις να ψαξεις, απλα σου προτεινω πως αν παρεις ενα καλης ποιοτητας κλουβι θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο και θα το κρατησεις παραπανω καιρο απο ενα που θα ειναι πιο φθηνο και πιο κακης ποιοτητας. Ο,τι θες στειλε μου πμ .

----------


## Silvia1990

> Λοιπον Συλβια οπως σου εχω πει και σε προσωπικο μηνυμα , το κλουβι παιζει ισως τον πιο βασικο ρολο για μενα ,ετσι ωστε η διαβιωση και η συμβιωση του πτηνου με εσενα να ειναι καλη.Οι ελαχιστες διαστασεις οπως γραφουνε τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ ειναι 60χ60χ60 και το διακενο εως 1,7 εκ. Πιστευω πως υπαρχει αρκετα μεγαλη ποικιλια σε κλουβια και σε προσιτες τιμες αν θελεις να ψαξεις, απλα σου προτεινω πως αν παρεις ενα καλης ποιοτητας κλουβι θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο και θα το κρατησεις παραπανω καιρο απο ενα που θα ειναι πιο φθηνο και πιο κακης ποιοτητας. Ο,τι θες στειλε μου πμ .


Οπως αναφερεις  δεν εχω προβλημα σε τιμη μπορω να φτασω μεχρι και 80 απλα επηγει γιατι δεν θελω να μου παθει τιποτα και με αγχωνει το γεγονος να τον βαλω απο το ενα στο αλλο.

----------


## Silvia1990

Εκανα καποια ερευνα για κλουβακια και εχω καποια στο μυαλο μου.

Διαστασεις: 47χ47χ65cm

Διαστασεις: *47.5χ47.5χ86cm*αλλα με ανησυχει το σκουρο χρωμα στα καγκελα

Διαστασεις: *52χ41χ79cm υψος -(100cm υψος με ανοιχτη οροφη)*


Διαφορετικα δεν ξερω αν ειναι εφικτο με πατεντα να παρω 2 60 αρες ζευγαρωστρες και να τις ενωσω με δεματικα.


Εσεις τι λετε??

----------


## WhiteFace

Εγω Συλβια σου προτεινω αυτο που εχω εγω, ειναι το 3ο με το πρασινο ταψακι, ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο και ευκολο στο καθαρισμα!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Εγω Συλβια σου προτεινω αυτο που εχω εγω, ειναι το 3ο με το πρασινο ταψακι, ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο και ευκολο στο καθαρισμα!!!


Αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου να σου πω την αληθεια!! Απλα το ασπρο με φοβησε λιγο στο αν θα ξεφλουδισει κλπ. Αλλα αφου λες οτι το εχεις με εχεις καλυψει!

----------


## blackmailer

η πατέντα παντως με τις ζευγαρώστρες είναι αρκετά δημοφιλής είτε ως δημιουργία κλούβας πτήσης απο καναρινο-παραδεισόφιλους είτε σαν μεγάλο κλουβί για παπαγάλους!! ίσως αξίζει καλύτερα διότι δίνοντας γύρω στα 45 ευρώ αποκτάς ένα κλουβί 60x26x70 (MxΠxY) ....εσύ ξέρεις...απλά οι πόρτες τους θα είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα εάν αργότερα το μάθεις να βγαίνει για πτήσεις...

----------


## Silvia1990

> η πατέντα παντως με τις ζευγαρώστρες είναι αρκετά δημοφιλής είτε ως δημιουργία κλούβας πτήσης απο καναρινο-παραδεισόφιλους είτε σαν μεγάλο κλουβί για παπαγάλους!! ίσως αξίζει καλύτερα διότι δίνοντας γύρω στα 45 ευρώ αποκτάς ένα κλουβί 60x26x70 (MxΠxY) ....εσύ ξέρεις...απλά οι πόρτες τους θα είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα εάν αργότερα το μάθεις να βγαίνει για πτήσεις...


Αχ μπαινω σε διλημα!! Αν ειχα χωρο θα επαιρνα την 76αρα πραγματικα! Αλλα το μαξιμουμ σε πλατος ειναι 73 τσιμα τσιμα και εχω μωρα οποτε δεν θελω να τον ριξουν κατω.
Ειναι δυνατον να την μετατρεψω ομως? Η γενικα οι ζευγαρωστρες μετατρεπονται? Δεν εχω ξανακανει κατι παρομοιο.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αχ μπαινω σε διλημα!! Αν ειχα χωρο θα επαιρνα την 76αρα πραγματικα! Αλλα το μαξιμουμ σε πλατος ειναι 73 τσιμα τσιμα και εχω μωρα οποτε δεν θελω να τον ριξουν κατω.
> Ειναι δυνατον να την μετατρεψω ομως? Η γενικα οι ζευγαρωστρες μετατρεπονται? Δεν εχω ξανακανει κατι παρομοιο.





> η πατέντα παντως με τις ζευγαρώστρες είναι αρκετά δημοφιλής είτε ως δημιουργία κλούβας πτήσης απο καναρινο-παραδεισόφιλους είτε σαν μεγάλο κλουβί για παπαγάλους!! ίσως αξίζει καλύτερα διότι δίνοντας γύρω στα 45 ευρώ αποκτάς ένα κλουβί 60x26x70 (MxΠxY) ....εσύ ξέρεις...απλά οι πόρτες τους θα είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα εάν αργότερα το μάθεις να βγαίνει για πτήσεις...


Κατσε γιατι κολησα. Η τελικη διασταση θα ειναι 60x26x70? Η μονο η μια ζευγαρωστρα?

----------


## blackmailer

εάν πάρεις 2 60αρες και βάλεις τη μια πάνω στην άλλη και τις κάνεις μια κατασκευή οι τελικές διαστάσεις θα είναι 60x27x70 αφού κάθε τέτοια ζευγαρώστρα έχει διαστάσεις 60x27x35.
Eάν πάρεις 76αρα ζευγαρώστρα έχει διαστάσεις 76x45x45!

----------


## Silvia1990

> εάν πάρεις 2 60αρες και βάλεις τη μια πάνω στην άλλη και τις κάνεις μια κατασκευή οι τελικές διαστάσεις θα είναι 60x27x70 αφού κάθε τέτοια ζευγαρώστρα έχει διαστάσεις 60x27x35.
> Eάν πάρεις 76αρα ζευγαρώστρα έχει διαστάσεις 76x45x45!


Μπορώ να τις βρω παντού η είναι συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας/μαγαζιού.

----------


## blackmailer

είναι συγκεκριμένες αλλά τα περισσότερα πετ σοπ φέρνουν! τουλάχιστον εδώ στα Χανιά όλοι έχουν...για να τις ζητήσεις πες εκείνες τις ζευγαρώστρες με το μεταλλικό συρταράκι απο κάτω για τις ακαθαρσίες με μήκος 60, που έχουν και 6 ταΐστρες στη σειρά! 
ορίστε και μια φώτο...



πήγαινε πρώτα να τις δεις , να ελέγξεις πως μπορεί να γίνει η ένωση...εγώ προσωπικά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει για να σε βοηθήσω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάντως εμένα η δική μου 60άρα δεν έχει αυτές ακριβώς τις διαστάσεις. Σίγουρα δεν έχει κάποια διάσταση που να είναι μόνο 27cm. Υπάρχουν διαφόρων ειδών ίσως;;  :BumbleBee:

----------


## blackmailer

καλά κι εμένα η δικιά μου δεν είμαι σίγουρος πόσο είναι, τις διαστάσεις τις είδα σε ένα e-petshop και είπα γενικά, ίσως έιναι γύρω στο 30-35...

----------


## Silvia1990

Θα βάλω το αγόρι μου να το φτιάξει απλά να ξέρω αν γίνεται.

----------


## blackmailer

> Θα βάλω το αγόρι μου να το φτιάξει απλά να ξέρω αν γίνεται.


E θα πάτε μαζί στο πετ σοπ τότε να τις δείτε μαζί αφού αυτός θα αναλάβει το μαστόρεμα!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> E θα πάτε μαζί στο πετ σοπ τότε να τις δείτε μαζί αφού αυτός θα αναλάβει το μαστόρεμα!!


Με συμφέρει καλύτερα από πετ σοπ παρά online?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αργυρώ αν θυμάσαι αυτό το πετ σοπ που σου είχα στείλει σε π.μ., τις είχε γύρω στα 18 ευρώ. Όπου έχω ψάξει, πιο φθηνές δεν έχω βρει. Και μένεις και Αθήνα οπότε μια μέρα μπορείς άνετα να πας και να τις πάρεις από εκεί!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## amastro

Αργυρώ, αφού θα αγγαρέψεις το αγόρι σου με το κλουβί, δεν τον αγγαρεύεις να έρθει να του δώσω καμιά ξύλινη πατήθρα για τον Τάκη ;
Οι πλαστικές που του έχεις δεν κάνουν για τα ποδαράκια του. Δες το μήνυμα που σου έστειλα.

----------


## Silvia1990

Του εχω φτιάξει 2 μεγάλες από καμβιλιες απλά του εχω.μόνο.την μια μέσα έτσι ώστε στο καθάρισμα να τις εναλασω. Έχει περισσέψει λίγο κομμάτι από την καμβιλια που σκεφτόμουν να την κάνω κούνια. Αλλά αφού σκέφτομαι να του αλλάξω κλουβί δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν στο καινούργιο. Στο καινούργιο θα μπουν όλες ξύλινες σίγουρα και φυσικά κλαδιά. Εχω βάλει στο μάτι ένα κλαδί στην ελιά μου μούρλια.

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχοντας τελειοποίησει την ένωση των κλουβων ερχόμαστε στην τοποθέτηση και διακόσμηση του εσωτερικού. Κάτι που ακόμα θέλω να ρωτήσω με τι το καθαρίζω έτσι ώστε ο κούκλος να μην μου πάθει κάτι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείς πως καθαρίζεις το κλουβί ή τα αντικείμενα που θα έχεις μέσα;; 

Για φυσικές πατήθρες εγώ προσωπικά τις ξεφλούδισα, καλό πλύσιμο με ζεστό νερό και ξύδι και τις άφησα στον ήλιο για 3-4 μέρες, επίσης τις ψέκασα και με ένα αντιπαρασιτικό αλλά αυτό είναι μάλλον μανία δική μου, παρά απαραίτητο βήμα. Την ίδια ρουτίνα μπορείς να έχεις και για τις ξύλινες αγορασμένες από πετ. 

Τα παιχνίδια όταν είναι χειροποίητα δεν χρειάζονται κάποιο πλύσιμο αφού απλά τα χαλάει και τα αντικαθιστάς, αν είναι αγορασμένα μπορείς και πάλι να τα απολυμάνεις με ξύδι και νερό και αφού στεγνώσουν να του τα δώσεις. 

Γενικά το ξύδι με το νερό θα είναι ο καλύτερός σου φίλος γιατί είναι ασφαλές και αποτελεσματικό! 

Τώρα για το πως θα καθαρίζεις το μεγάλο κλουβί, συνέχισε κανονικά ότι κάνεις μέχρι τώρα και στο προηγούμενο. Εγώ όποτε λερώνεται η σχάρα την καθαρίζω αυτομάτως μιας και είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να έρθει σε επαφή. Το υπόστρωμα κάθε 2-3 μέρες μιας και δεν το λερώνει πολύ, πατήθρες επίσης μόλις λερωθούν καθαρίζονται επιτόπου και σχοινιά- πατήθρες συνήθως τα αντικαθιστώ κάποια στιγμή. 

Δεν ξέρω αν σε κάλυψα, ότι χρειαστείς μας ξαναρωτάς! Και φυσικά περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες από το καινούργιο κλουβί!!!  ::

----------


## Silvia1990

Το κλουβί κατά βάση και πριν μπει μέσα για πρώτη φορά. Πατηθρες μου έδωσε ο Αντρέας (amastro) και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αυτό που με προβληματιζει είναι ότι αν βάλω κατά μήκος πατηθρες αν κοπανάει την ουρά του στα κάγκελα. Βέβαια αυτός από ένστικτο όταν η ουρά του ακουμπάει κάπου γυρίζει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βάλε το κλουβί στη μπανιέρα και ξέπλυνε το με ζεστό νερό, αν θες βάλε και λίγο ξύδι ή dettol (με επιφύλαξη αυτό γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο στα μικρά πουλάκια μου και όχι στον παπαγάλο μήπως του μυρίσει ή κάτι τον ενοχλήσει, το μόνο αντικείμενο από το κλουβί που πλένω με dettol είναι το ταψί για τις κουτσουλιές το οποίο δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με το πουλάκι). 

Βέβαια εγώ τα καινούργια κλουβιά συνήθως τα περνάω με ένα βρεγμένο σφουγγάρι και ένα στεγνό πανί και είναι οκ, δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα δηλαδή αφού δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί από άλλο πουλάκι.

Για τις πατήθρες απλά πρόσεξε την απόσταση τους από τα κάγκελα για να μην χαλάσει η ουρίτσα που είναι τόσο ωραία!  :Happy0065:

----------


## Silvia1990

Το κλουβάκι είναι το εξής! 2 60αρες κλούβες ενωμένες. Ακόμα είναι άδειο αλλά το αγόρι μου φαγώθηκε να του φτιάξει μια κούνια υπερκατασκευη. Έχω πάρει μια μικρή σκαλίτσα επίσης.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι υπέροχο! Πραγματικά, μπράβο!! Θα το καταχαρεί ο μικρός!!!

----------


## mixalisss

ωραιότατο και πρακτικό  :Happy0065:

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραίο είναι Συλβια !!! 

Με το καλό να το χαρεί ο μικρός και μαζί και εσύ..  :Icon E Smile:

----------


## WhiteFace

Τελεια Συλβια !!!!!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Τώρα μένει μόνο να γεμίσει και να μπει ο κούκλος με κάποιο τρόπο μέσα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άνοιξε τις δύο πόρτες των κλουβιών και ένωσε τις...Λογικά θα περάσει μόνος του κάποια στιγμή! Βάλε και λίγο κεχρί σε εμφανές σημείο στο άλλο κλουβί μήπως τον δελεάσεις!

----------


## WhiteFace

Συλβια εχουμε κανα νεο ??? το δοκιμασε ο μικρος σου ??? μπορεις να μου στειλεις σε πμ απο που το πηρες,τιμη και τι διαστασεις εχει σε παρακαλω ?? , ευχαριστω πολυ !!

----------


## Silvia1990

Όχι ακόμα γιατί θέλω να είναι έτοιμο πριν τον βάλω μέσα. Σου έστειλα πμ τα καθεκαστα! ☺

----------


## Silvia1990

ΜΕΤΑΚΟΜΗΣΑΜΕ!!!!!!
Καλά πολύ καλύτερη η μεταφορά από ότι νόμιζα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραίο ... αν του έπαιρνες και κάποιο κρεμαστό  παιχνίδι θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα!
Το μπόλ με την τροφή ... κατέβασε το χαμηλά είναι πολύ ψηλά!
Πρόσεχε όμως να το βάλεις σε σημείο που να μην μπορεί να το κουτσουλήσει ...

----------


## Silvia1990

Να ανησυχώ???

Καλύτερα τώρα?

----------


## Silvia1990

Ώρα για ύπνο! 
Ακουγόμαστε που τρίβουμε το ράμφος μας.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για ποιο πράγμα να φοβάσαι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ όμορφο μπράβο Αργυρώ!!! Αν εννοείς που δαγκώνει τη πατήθρα του δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να αγχώνεσαι για κάτι!  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

Ωραιο το νεο κλουβακι. Μεγιές!
Οσο για την πατηθρα ο δικος μου που ειναι μισος απο τον δικο σου εχει μετατρεψει ενα σωρο φυσικες ξύλινες πατήθρες σε ... ροκανίδι. Μην ανυσηχείς :v Βαζει τα σημαδια του να βρισκει το ... δρομο του.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ναι την πατηθρα εννοούσα! Να μην περιαυτολογησω αλλά αυτήν την πατηθρα την λατρεύουμε. Ήταν μέχρι να την πατήσουμε και να την τσιμπήσουμε. Το καλύτερο σημείο του κλουβιού πραγματικά.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ο Τάκης μου κάνει πιο υγρές κουτσουλιές από όταν μπήκε στο κλουβί παρόλο που την πρώτη μέρα ήταν πολύ καλή. Είναι αγχωμένος γι αυτό? Κάποιες ήταν σαν πολύ υγρές αλλά όλες κρατάνε το σχήμα τους. Λέτε να είναι ακόμα αγχωμένος? Κελαηδάει ακόμα πίνει νερό, αρκετό θα έλεγα που δικαιολογεί κάπως τις υγρές κουτσουλιές, τρώει κανονικά.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πόσο καιρό είναι τώρα στο καινούργιο κλουβί; Θέλεις να μας βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές για να τις δούμε καλύτερα;

----------


## Silvia1990

Κοίτα η συγκεκριμένες είναι παλιές κουτσουλιές διότι είναι βράδυ και είναι σκεπασμένος. Είναι στο νέο κλουβί εδώ και 8 μέρες αλλά εγώ λείπω όλα τα πρωινά λόγο σχολής οπότε δεν είμαι στο οπτικό του πεδίο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι τώρα κοιμάται, βγάλε αν μπορείς καθαρές αύριο ή το Σάββατο (αν είσαι αύριο στη σχολή  :winky:  ), σχηματισμένες φαίνονται, πάντα συγκρίνοντάς τις με του Αρθούρου και δεν μου φαίνεται να έχουν πολύ υγρό. 

Περίμενε να τις δουν και πιο έμπειροι να μας πουν!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ναι τώρα κοιμάται, βγάλε αν μπορείς καθαρές αύριο ή το Σάββατο (αν είσαι αύριο στη σχολή  ), σχηματισμένες φαίνονται, πάντα συγκρίνοντάς τις με του Αρθούρου και δεν μου φαίνεται να έχουν πολύ υγρό. 
> 
> Περίμενε να τις δουν και πιο έμπειροι να μας πουν!


Αύριο σίγουρα μπορώ. Επειδή λείπω όλο το πρωινό δεν παρακολουθώ καλά την συμπεριφορά του. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όταν φεύγω φωνάζει. Και το κάνει μόνο όταν φεύγω εγώ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχει δεθεί μαζί σου γιαυτό φωνάζει όταν φεύγεις! Και σε μένα φωνάζει ο Αρθουράκος μόλις με βλέπει ότι ετοιμάζομαι να φύγω!  :Love0001:

----------


## Silvia1990

Λοιπόν κουτσουλιές πριν από λίγο. 


Συνήθως έχουν αυτό το σχοινωδες τέλος. 
Να πω όμως ότι σήμερα όλη μέρα είχε ταραξακο στο νερό με λίγο ρίγανη. 
Γιατί όταν έχει κάποιας μορφής τσαγιού αντί νερού οι κουτσουλιές είναι καλές? Πίνει λιγότερο λόγο γεύσης?

----------


## Silvia1990

Και άλλες κουτσουλιές σήμερα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα Αργυρώ, συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα και εχθές!  

Εμένα οι κουτσουλιές, πάντα συγκρίνοντάς τις με του Αρθούρου μου, μου φαίνονται μια χαρά όπως πρέπει να είναι. Σχηματισμένες και τα υγρά γύρω τους δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αυξημένα. Τώρα όσον αφορά το χρώμα (εχθές ήταν καφέ, σήμερα πράσινες) ίσως εξαρτάται από κάτι που έφαγε και επηρεάστηκαν  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

Κάτι άλλο πέρα από την τροφή του δεν έχει φαει. Μόνο που χθες είχε ταραξακο με λίγη ρίγανη και σήμερα τσάι του βουνού με λίγη ρίγανη.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μια χαρούλα είναι, μην ανησυχείς! Τουλάχιστον οι κουτσουλιές δεν δείχνουν κάτι παράξενο  :winky:  Και από συμπεριφορά λες είναι εντάξει άρα είσαι οκ!  :Happy0159:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αργυρω και εγώ που της δίνω το ίδιο τσάι με εσένα τις ίδιες κάνει όταν της το χορηγώ,  μην σε ανησυχεί! 
Το κλουβί το χαίρεται ο μικρός σου ?

----------


## Silvia1990

Συνήθως είναι πιο περίεργες χωρίς το τσάι. Μάλλον εγώ ανησυχώ πολύ χωρίς λόγο. 
Του αρέσει το κλουβί και ειδικά το φυσικό ξύλο το μεγάλο που του έχω βάλει! Το λατρεύει κυριολεκτικά.

----------


## jk21

δωσε μια βδομαδα συνεχομενα  τσαι με ριγανη 2 μερη ,ταραξακο ,τσαι του βουνου 1 μερος το καθενα  και δεν ξανα μετα αφου θα δινεις ξανα καθαρο νερο ,αν  υπαρχει διαφορα 

διαρροια δεν υπαρχει ετσι κι αλλιως ,απλα με τα βοτανα πιο καθαρα υγρα περιμετρικα 


* καλα ειναι θεματα που εχουμε υποψιες οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με την υγεια του πουλιου (και ας μην ειναι κατι σημαντικο , οπως μαλλον εδω  ) να το βαζουμε στη σχετικη ενοτητα ,για να γινεται ορατο εγκαιρα σε ολους ισως δεν εχουν το χρονο να βλεπουν  θεματα καθημερινης διαβιωσης πουλιων ,εκτος αυτων που εχουν εκεινοι

----------


## Silvia1990

Πραγματικά τι υπέροχες αυτές οι πατηθρες. Με χαρά να αναφέρω ότι δεν υπάρχει πλαστική πατηθρα ούτε για δείγμα στο κλουβί μας.
Επίσης τρελαινομαστε για παχιά ξύλα!!!! Πειράζει που την ξεφλουδιζει εκείνος?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι να πειράζει που τα ξεφλουδίζει; Το έχει βρει παιχνίδι!  ::  Απλά πρόσεχε μην έχει μείνει καμιά κουτσουλιά και τη δαγκώσει μαζί με το ξύλο  :winky:  Επίσης από αυτή τη πατήθρα με τα σκοινιά θα σου πρότεινα να κόψεις τα ξεφτισμένα σημεία γιατί μπορεί να πιαστεί το νύχι του και να τραυματιστεί! Άσε απλά το κόμπο και πιο κοντή την άκρη του, και πάλι θα μπορεί να το ξεφτίζει και να το δαγκώνει απλά δεν θα κρέμεται τόσο πολύ!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Τι να πειράζει που τα ξεφλουδίζει; Το έχει βρει παιχνίδι!  Απλά πρόσεχε μην έχει μείνει καμιά κουτσουλιά και τη δαγκώσει μαζί με το ξύλο  Επίσης από αυτή τη πατήθρα με τα σκοινιά θα σου πρότεινα να κόψεις τα ξεφτισμένα σημεία γιατί μπορεί να πιαστεί το νύχι του και να τραυματιστεί! Άσε απλά το κόμπο και πιο κοντή την άκρη του, και πάλι θα μπορεί να το ξεφτίζει και να το δαγκώνει απλά δεν θα κρέμεται τόσο πολύ!


Χμμμμ θα το κάνω σίγουρα αύριο που θα γυρίσω! Όταν υπάρχει καμία κουτσουλια στο ξύλο πως την καθαρίζετε? Με ξύδι? Και πώς στεγνώνει γρήγορα τώρα που δεν έχει ήλιο?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ έχω ένα μείγμα από νερό και ξύδι, ρίχνω μπόλικο πάνω για να μαλακώσει και το τρίβω με ένα σφουγγαράκι από αυτό που πλένουμε τα πιάτα. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το στέγνωμα γιατί δεν το βρέχω όλο, μόνο το σημείο που έχει λερωθεί. Τώρα όταν κάνεις "γενική" καλό είναι να έχεις μια ανταλλακτική πατήθρα για να βάζεις τη καθαρή όσο στεγνώνει η άλλη!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Και εγω ομοίως με την Κωσταντίνα. Αν και δεν πολυκουτσουλανε τις πατήθρες τους.

Επειδη το χειμώνα οσο να είναι τα κλαδια αργούνε να στεγνώσουνε απο το ξυδόνερο νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να υπάρχουνε δεύτερες εφεδρικές πατήθρες ώστε να γίνεται "τράμπα". 

Ολο λέω να το κάνω και όλο το αναβάλω :Evilgrin0039:  Μολις φτιάξει ο καιρός θα βγώ να ψάξω για κανα ωραίο κλαδί...

----------


## Silvia1990

Προμηθεύτηκα ήδη μια για χρήση εναλλάξ.
Και επίσης κάναμε το τεστ του καινούργιου παιχνιδιού. Από όλες τις γωνίες.

----------


## jk21

Σιλβια εχεις λαβει απο μελος της ομαδας πμ που σε ρωταμε καποια πραγματα .Περιμενουμε αμεση απαντηση !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Εχω παρα πολυ καιρο να ποσταρω κατι αλλα μια η δουλεια μια η γιορτες δεν προλαβαινα.
Ξαναεπαναφερω το θέμα του κλουβιού διότι σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το αλλάξω. Θεωρώ πως δεν έκανα καλή επιλογή. Μας έχει προκαλέσει πολλά προβλήματα.
1ον το νυχάκι που πιάστηκε στην ένωση της πόρτας!
2ον την Δευτέρα που μας πέρασε ήρθε και το κερασάκι της τούρτας. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι τον Τάκη μου δεν τον σκεπάζω εντελώς. Τα 3/4 του κλουβιού μπροστά είναι ανοιχτά και όλο το βράδυ έχω φως δίπλα από το κλουβι να φωτίζει όλο το χώρο. Να μην τα πολυλογώ νυχτερινός πανικός που άργησα να καταλάβω διότι κοιμόμουν σε άλλο δωμάτιο εκείνη την νύχτα και χρειάστηκαν κάνα 2 λεπτά να ανοίξω φως, θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου πολύ υπεύθυνο για αυτό. Ξεσκεπαζοντας είδα άμεσα 5 φτερά στον πάτο το ένα εκ τον οποίον ήταν φτερό αίματος. Κοίταξα αμέσως να δω αν ήταν άθικτη η ρίζα και φαινόταν άθικτη. Του πήρε αρκετή ώρα να κατέβει από το κάγκελα και ενώ καθαριζοταν παρατηρώ κηλίδα αίματος στον πάτο. Πρώτο σοκ. Παρατηρώ σαν τρελή να δω την εστία. Εκείνος είχε αρχίσει να προσπαθεί να περιποιησει την αριστερή φτερούγα και με το που βγάζει το κεφάλι από κάτω βλέπω όλο το ράμφος κόκκινο! 2ο και τελειωτικό σοκ. Το κακό ήταν ότι δεν είχα μεταφορικό μέσο άμεσα οπότε πέρασαν κάποιες ώρες μέχρι να πάμε στον γιατρό. Περίπου 4 ώρες. Σταδιακά υπήρχαν και άλλες κηλίδες 3 σύνολο με την αρχική που μικραιναν σε μέγεθος. Όταν πήγαμε στον γιατρό μου είπε ότι όντως την τσάκισε την φτερούγα.
Πιο παλιά στο παρελθόν είχε εκφράσει την ένσταση του για το κλουβί λόγο του ότι δεν έχει αρκετό βάθος.

Τελειώνοντας το ποστ θέλω να μειώσω την πιθανότητα να ξανασυμβεί και να βρω ένα καλύτερο κλουβί που να πληρεί καλύτερα της ανάγκες του Τάκη μου.
Θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποια κλουβιά που νομίζετε ότι ταιριάζουν. Να αναφέρω ότι στο σημείο που ακουμπάει το κλουβί έχει διαστάσεις 
Μήκος 73εκ και πλάτος 50εκ. 
Συγνώμη για το τεράστιο ποστ. Και εδώ είναι πως φαίνεται η φτερούγα μας.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αργυρώ θύμισε μου, είχες ενώσει δύο ζευγαρώστρες. Εξήντα ή εβδομηνταπέντε εκατοστά;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ θύμισε μου, είχες ενώσει δύο ζευγαρώστρες. Εξήντα ή εβδομηνταπέντε εκατοστά;


2 60αρες Κωσταντίνα. Οι 75αρες είναι πολύ ωραίες αλλά δεν έχω χώρο στο μήκος. Θα εξέχει 2 εκατοστά. Και το φοβάμαι.

----------

